# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Scottish Hate Crime Bill Would Criminalize Offensive Dinner Table Conversations

## Madison

https://summit.news/2020/10/28/scott...conversations/

Which one is the hater in your opinion  :Thinking: 
I think Justice Secretary Humza Yousaf is
the racist and White hater...is that guy a muzzzzz 



*Scotlands new odious hate crime bill would go so far as to criminalize dinner table conversations if their offensive content is reported to police.



*
Conversations over the dinner table that incite hatred must be prosecuted under Scotlands hate crime law, reports the Times.




Such conversations were previously protected under the Public Order Act 1986, which includes a dwelling defense that shields conversations that take place in private homes from being prosecuted, however that would be removed under the new law.




The new bill would add an additional crime of stirring up hate against a protected group by behaving in a threatening or abusive manner, or communicating threatening or abusive material to another person, as well as the crime of possessing inflammatory material.




Critics have argued that the vague term stirring up hate could be broadly interpreted and could lead to people like JK Rowling facing criminal charges and up to seven years in prison for expressing views about transgender issues.




It also has dire implications for comedy and freedom of speech, given that anyone could choose to take offense to anything and complain that they have experienced hate.




Justice Secretary Humza Yousaf said journalists, writers and theater directors could also be dragged into the courts if their work is deemed to have stirred up prejudice.




To get an idea of Yousafs mentality, he previously gave a speech to the Scottish Parliament in which he complained that the vast majority of senior positions in Scottish authorities were filled by white people.




Demographically, Scotland is 96% white.


*<yt-formatted-string force-default-style="" class="style-scope ytd-video-primary-info-renderer" style="word-break: break-word;">Humza Yousaf is a RAYCIST</yt-formatted-string>*

----------

Brat (10-31-2020),Hillofbeans (10-31-2020),Lone Gunman (10-29-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

My ex wife and I would have been jailed for eternity if this were a law in the US!

----------

Brat (10-31-2020),Lone Gunman (10-29-2020),Madison (10-31-2020),nonsqtr (10-29-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Yep, the SNP are nazis, make no mistake.

The SNP Leaders were arrested during WW2 because they wrote to Hitler offering to run the UK Vichy style should he invade and conquer us.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-29-2020),Madison (10-31-2020),teeceetx (10-31-2020)

----------


## Moonie

.
I take it from this that all restaurants and bars will have to record their dining tables for evidence.
.

----------

teeceetx (10-31-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

scotland too white?

then feel free to leave, muj.

----------

Brat (10-31-2020),Hillofbeans (10-31-2020),Madison (10-31-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

So he wants to turn everyone into spy's.  Family member against family member, friend against friend, spouse against spouse.  Insanity runs rampant throughout the world now, and it will indeed be a dark future.

Does he make similar claims about any country in the M.E.?  Africa?  China?  

The country is 96% White, and he's complaining about too many White's.  Such stupidity.

----------

Brat (10-31-2020),Hillofbeans (10-31-2020),Madison (10-31-2020)

----------


## Brat

Another proud White country down the tubes.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-31-2020)

----------


## Madison

White Scottish have to make more White babies

My Grandma was born in Scotland and she was such an adorable and fun woman *she was my mother's mother* 
Too bad she is gone

----------

Brat (10-31-2020)

----------


## donttread

> https://summit.news/2020/10/28/scott...conversations/
> 
> Which one is the hater in your opinion 
> I think Justice Secretary Humza Yousaf is
> the racist and White hater...is that guy a muzzzzz 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scotland’s new odious hate crime bill would go so far as to criminalize dinner table conversations if their ‘offensive’ content is reported to police.
> ...




eventually the massess in Europe and here are going to overcome their panic inducing fear of being called racist and this shit will abruptly stop. 
I love the unwritten part of the law that says that you CAN incite hatred against unprotected groups. It's NEVER "you can't say this about anyone"

----------


## teeceetx

> *eventually the massess in Europe and here are going to overcome their panic inducing fear of being called racist and this shit will abruptly stop.* 
> I love the unwritten part of the law that says that you CAN incite hatred against unprotected groups. It's NEVER "you can't say this about anyone"


That's a pipe dream!  Never going to happen.  Muslims will take over all of Europe, and the "masses" will let it happen because they are self-loathing cowards.  The same exact thing will happen here.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> That's a pipe dream!  Never going to happen.  Muslims will take over all of Europe, and the "masses" will let it happen because they are self-loathing cowards.  The same exact thing will happen here.


Despite what the left wants to claim the real reason for the Crusades was to drive the Muslim hoards out of Western Europe.  They had taken over large areas of the continent and as today were changing Europe from  predominantly Christian to increasingly Muslim.  Of course there were some, there always is, who saw the wars as a way to increase their power and wealth but for most of the participants it was primarily to regain Europe as a Christian continent.  

The same is happening today, Muslims are flooding into Europe and elsewhere, demanding that Islam shall be the only religion practiced, Sharia Law shall be the law of the land and unless the Europeans rise up and throw out the invaders this time they will lose control with a tremendous loss of life.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> That's a pipe dream!  Never going to happen.  Muslims will take over all of Europe, and the "masses" will let it happen because they are self-loathing cowards.  The same exact thing will happen here.



No you havent grasped the plan yet. 

The white races patience will at some point break, and civil cultural war will break out  in various states in europe. This will allow democracy to  be dispensed with, and totalitarianism imposed, and the moslems will then be put down, until the Eu's United States of Europe has been created.

The object of the exercise  is One World  Totalitarian Technocracy, by the Global elite.  The Moslem's  'World  Islamic State' is merely the Usful Idiot by which the Global Elite will dispose of democracy and human rights. Nobody will vote for OWG, so democracy needs to be got rid of so it can be imposed.  And all totalitarian states rise to power on the back of war and civil disorder.

Sweden will be he first to erupt, so the outcome of that conflict wil be critical.

----------


## Dubler9

It amazes me how the mass of people sit watching the snowball roll towards them, down the hill, getting bigger as it approaches to wipe them out. I dont hate people, there are good and bad amongst all creeds but that does not mean I have to accept a culture which exists to totally control my thinking and actions. I like Dogs and Cats but no way on this planet would I have a Dog or a Cat.

----------

